
Request for article (yellow fever research) - bucko
I am an independent biochemical biological researcher. I am looking for a way to access scientifcic papers on the biochemical activity of plant medicines inside of the human body. I live in Sao Paulo, Brasil, close to the atlantic forest.<p>An example of a paper:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.researchgate.net&#x2F;publication&#x2F;26554835_Brazilian_medicinal_plants_used_by_the_Dr_Joao_Ferreyra_da_Rosa_according_to_his_Treatise_on_Pestilence_in_Pernambuco_at_the_end_of_the_17th_century
======
yesenadam
Well, here's the portugues version, found on google scholar:

[http://www.academia.edu/download/46197082/BIOTEMAS_2008.pdf](http://www.academia.edu/download/46197082/BIOTEMAS_2008.pdf)

I find I can get most papers on:

[http://libgen.io/scimag/index.php](http://libgen.io/scimag/index.php)

I think sci-hub tries to acquire papers which are unsuccessfully requested,
not sure how long that might take.

